# Sorry more questions... Nappies



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions today.... 

Fc has confirmed what brand / size to get (going up a size from what she's using now) but she said she doesn't use particularly either or of one style, for instance she uses pampers but doesn't stick to one, i.e. baby dry, active fit etc

A friend with lo same age advised she didn't get on with active fit and sticks with baby dry day and night, yet on many reviews say active fit are fab?

So from your experiences so far what have you got on with? asking because its far better price wise to bulk buy on these things and wanting to be organised   FC says he's a regular pooper if that helps?


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I never bothered with the active versions of any brand. We got Asda initially (as that's what FC used) and I couldn't tell the difference other than the colour, and you got less nappies for your money.


I just buy Lidl or aldi, unless another brand has a good offer on.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

If he needs changing a lot then any brands are fine. Pampers Active are good but not as absorbent as baby dry so if they wee a lot then AF not so great.

X


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi WP

My sister, who has an 11th month old swears by Aldi nappies. She says they are the best!
I will prob just go with what FC is using to start and then try a cheaper brand if think LO would be ok. 
Xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

I found the active fit ones leaked sometimes but I think it depends on the child. I heard the asda ones were good but with my lo they leaked every time. The only ones that worked for me were pampers baby dry. I wouldn't get a large box of anything the fc hasn't tried just in case you don't get on with them.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks all, Ive done lots of reading up too and apparently the Aldi ones used to be fab but have changed recently, or so people are quoting.. Im happy to use pampers just wanted others experiences, she says she uses any pampers so think Im probably safe sticking to baby dry or at least for the first batch, they seem to get raving reviews most of time like a couple of you have also said, thank you


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't noticed a change in aldi nappies and been using them nearly a year...

I got some pampers a couple of times, when they were both on offer, and I had a money off voucher, to dilute the fact they are practically double the price of supermarket ones. And there was nothing about them that made me think they were worth the extra money on a permanent basis! 

Simply dry are their 'budget' ones and I saw no obvious difference between those and baby dry other than the pattern on them


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

katie c said:


> I haven't noticed a change in aldi nappies and been using them nearly a year...
> 
> I got some pampers a couple of times, when they were both on offer, and I had a money off voucher, to dilute the fact they are practically double the price of supermarket ones. And there was nothing about them that made me think they were worth the extra money on a permanent basis!
> 
> Simply dry are their 'budget' ones and I saw no obvious difference between those and baby dry other than the pattern on them


Thankyou, like you all say I may stick with what fc uses early days then do a bit of sampling to see for myself, I guess its the only way really x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Pumperkin said:


> Hi wp,
> our 2 were in pampers activfit when we bought them home....I personally have had nothing but leaks, splits, nappy rash etc....on 5 recommendations I now use aldi nappies.....they are fab, cheaper, no leaks or splits or nappy rash....can highly recommend them.
> 
> regards
> Pumperkin and her little squashes xx


Thankyou x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the baby dry ones are on offer at Morrisons at the mo' saw a big pile of boxes by the entrance yesterday. And asda has a baby event coming up shortly too.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

katie c said:


> I think the baby dry ones are on offer at Morrisons at the mo' saw a big pile of boxes by the entrance yesterday. And asda has a baby event coming up shortly too.


ooh thank you, Im too scared to buy yet as mp is next Friday


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

It really does depend on the child. My friend has 4 bc and each one has been in different nappies.

The Aldi nappies were fab but they do seem to have changed. Certainly our lo now has more leaks in them than he did before. 

We tried morrisons nappies and they were fab. They are branded as little big and come in dry or stretchy fit. They are a few pence more expensive than Aldi and far cheaper than pampers.

It is trial and error though. Our fc was the same in that they bought what was on offer so it took us a little while and many brands to find one that was suitable.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

I always used pampers with ds and I shudder to think now how much that cost me!
Supermarket brands are just as good now, I can't fault asda or tesco but not so keen on sainsburys...
Huggies make dd sore


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I use what ever is on offer to be honest, but will not use tesco or sainsbury own brand again as I found they did leak. So now it's normally pampers or Aldi x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We used aldi and found them to be fab but a few months into placement little man developed an allergy to all but pampers active fit or dry night....typical the most expensive!!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We've noticed a change in the Aldi nappies recently, thought it was just us! She leaks through at night now and some of the tabs have ripped off. So we've switched to Asda's little angels. Quite often they do two 48 packs for a tenner. No more leaks and good value!


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

I make cloth nappies so we will be using those.
It gives me something to do to while away the time, and I can always sell to my customers what I don't need


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

DisneyrocksH said:


> I make cloth nappies so we will be using those.
> It gives me something to do to while away the time, and I can always sell to my customers what I don't need


I've looked into washables Disney but get annoyed that you cant seem to buy all brands in the shops, I dont want to just order one of each online I like to feel them, see them etc :-(


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

You could always search online and see  if you have a nappy library nearby or loan from an online shop to give them a try.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

I think nappy choice is an individual thing and depends on your baby (chubby legs   , big belly   , skinny legs, etc).  DS started off in Pampers active fit but I found they leaked (on him   ).  I tried and tested all the makes, Aldi, Huggies, Pampers, Tesco, Sainsburys etc but found Asda Little Angels to be a perfect fit for him and no leaks.

It really is trial and error I think   

Enjoy your babies   
X


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I was really really keen to use real nappies, because let's face it, disposables are a bit grim and so bad for the environment. Not to mention expensive. I was quite evangelical about it at one point. 


Borrowed some from a friend, and didn't even last a day    What a pain in the   they were, if you'll pardon the pun. I guess I could have persevered and they'd have been just fine. But I, er, well didn't   


So much for my principles


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

katie c said:


> I was really really keen to use real nappies, because let's face it, disposables are a bit grim and so bad for the environment. Not to mention expensive. I was quite evangelical about it at one point.
> 
> Borrowed some from a friend, and didn't even last a day  What a pain in the  they were, if you'll pardon the pun. I guess I could have persevered and they'd have been just fine. But I, er, well didn't
> 
> So much for my principles


oops Im thinking I'll probably think the same, at least the thought was there though eh.. 

thanks Dame Edna, I think your right with trial and error, will see when the time comes soon...yay! x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Have been watching this thread with interest! Glad to see some discussing washables as I've always wanted to use them but I think I'm a little bit scared if I'm honest! Worried about changing them from disposables to washables then worried I'll be rubbish at doing them after being quite passionate about using them. 
When we do obviously get our match then I hope I'll be brave although will definitely keep them in disposables until settled a bit.
It's such a minefield with so many different makes, Disney that's good advice about a nappy library and I have found one local to me so that will be my first stop!


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

If anyone needs cloth nappy advice then yell, I'm heavy in the cloth community as we cloth bum our minded kiddies.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

The ones Im finding are highly popular are bumgenius, which ones do you use Disney?


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bumgenius was also ones I'm looking at too wp. I do have samples of wonderoos and Swaddle bees too though.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

becs40 said:


> Bumgenius was also ones I'm looking at too wp. I do have samples of wonderoos and Swaddle bees too though.


I want the easiest and slimmest If Im going to use them, I cant bear a big fat hanging bulky nappy, and dont really want to be using extra layers inside, the bumgenuis do one with the pads stitched in so you can fold to sit in the best place as required. Where did you manage to get samples?


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

It was a while ago wp, I looked into starting an online business selling washables. Unfortunately I felt it wasn't something I could do without having knowledge in using them so I didn't pursue it. I'd registered a website and contacted various manufacturers for samples so I only have a few and one of each at that!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

becs40 said:


> It was a while ago wp, I looked into starting an online business selling washables. Unfortunately I felt it wasn't something I could do without having knowledge in using them so I didn't pursue it. I'd registered a website and contacted various manufacturers for samples so I only have a few and one of each at that!


Ah ok, cool that you managed to get a couple at the time eh


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

If you can get to a kiddicare they have a box of 163 for £12!!!!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

littlepoppy86 said:


> If you can get to a kiddicare they have a box of 163 for £12!!!!


Of what littlepoppy86? reusables or disposables?


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

If you join the ******** group I can show you some pics of my stash lol


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Disposable Hun


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

re the reusable option..we put ours in cloth after a few weeks of them being here..I LOVED my cloth nappies!! in fact they are the only thing I still have..clinging on to them like some kind of sad old lady..should really pass them on. 
we used motherease one size bamboo..with motherease wraps..they were fab!!
kj x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

I use pampers active fit as they are the only ones that seem to be better for my son. We have tried bAby dry and simply dry but they all seem to leak more for him. He is very active so they are so much better for him. We have mess leaks now. Everyone is different tho, you'll find one that suits your LO.


Lou x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I also like the active fit. He can't wear any others due to allergies but even though, as he became more active and mobile (he is like a whirling dervish constantly) I found active fit suited him best for day time but baby dry fine for nights xx


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

DisneyrocksH said:


> If anyone needs cloth nappy advice then yell, I'm heavy in the cloth community as we cloth bum our minded kiddies.


DisneyrocksH - I never knew there was even a cloth community! You learn something new every day.


----------

